# Concrete Basement Floor Insulating options



## Mark Harvey

*Basement follr*

Yes it is workable and would make the floor feel less cool, plus deaden the noise a little. However, I would go to a Home Depot or similar store and just talk honestly about what you want to do. Don't be shy about saying you're on a restricted budget, they see this a lot. I suggest this because there are other options such as insulated wood panels that interlock, plus other options. I assume that there is heat from your furnace so that shouldn't be an issue. The infloor heating, to do properly, can be quite costly. One last point, make sure the existing floor is as level and smooth as possible, there are materials for this as well
Good luck.


----------



## HomeSealed

I wouldn't put much stock in what anyone at Home Depot says... Some of their employees are knowledgeable, but its hit or miss.... The foam board on the floor is fine, but you'll want wood on top of it, then the carpet.


----------



## Mark Harvey

*Floor*

I agree with Homesealed in that Home Depot is not the best, but it can give you basic information. They also carry books that you could look at or buy. You might also phone a flooring store. They will probably try to sell you something, but they can also advise you on what prep work should be done.


----------



## McSweny1103

So the job would go something like, foam board on concrete, seams taped with underlayment tape, TnG plywood floating over top, carpet taped to the plywood. Any ideas on the thickness of the ply?


----------



## Mark Harvey

*basement floor*

1/4" underlay should do. It is to create a smooth and solid surface. This is assuming the floor underneath is level. Start from the bottom up. If the floor (cement) isn't level, then the finished floor won't be. But you've got the right idea.


----------



## algored2deth

TnG plywood should be min 5/8" or 3/4". You will want to screw it into the floor with tapcons but you saw this on HOH. I also agree that HD will not provide you with "knowledgeable" people. It really is hit or miss. Your stackup would be 1" foam, 5/8" plywood, carpet padding, carpet. While many people may like/ not like HOH for whatever reasons, realize (IMO) that he is ahead of the curve on a lot of topics. You may go to the store and say I want to do this by putting XPS on a basement floor, but you may just get a lot of blank stares and nod with you. Very seldom do you run into somebody at HD that really knows their stuff. 

dennis


----------



## HomeSealed

algore is correct... 1/4" would be a disaster.


----------

